# The lost Telegraph pub, Brixton Hill, SW2



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2007)

I went there last weekend for an old skool night - they hadnt finished the refurb and only the bar was open - first chance I had to take in the new grey all over decor - definitely worse than it was before, but never mind - what makes The Telegraph for me was its fine back room with what was IMO the best inhouse soundsystem in Brixton.

So last night headed down to a DnB night (adam F + Fabio) that was meant to be the official launch of the back room, sort of.

The back room didnt open till 1am cos they were still building the DJ booth out of MDF.

Finally it opened - they've redone the layout for the worse, but that is not my main gripe. The problem is that the sound system is now 4x12" cabs - and its sounds shit. 

Basically, the Telegraph has gone from being somewhere I would need no encouragement to go, to somewhere I wont go again ever. It drab in colour and sounds horrible.

Its still not too late to save it - maybe the refurb is not complete - but I get the feeling that the sound is there to stay.

All hopes rests on the refurb of the George IV (Southside bar)...

Anyone else been down there? - post back next time you check it out - I wont be going back so am curious if it improves...

Why do refurbs tend to always fuck up?
Are the owners of the Telegraph new?
Also - Anyone know whats happening/happened to the 414 - haven't been in there in years...is it still running?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2007)

That sounds like bad news about the telegraph and its back room. I would have gone along last night too, if i hadn't still been recovering from damage inflicted by ending up in the 414 the previous night. So i can confirm that the 414 is still alive, at least. Will be interesting to see what the george iv is going to reopen-as. The last reincarnation certainly didn't last very long.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2007)

I never really liked that place in any of its incarnations


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2007)

i was in the 414 on thursday.

it is definitely still running.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> I
> 
> All hopes rests on the refurb of the George IV (Southside bar)...
> 
> Anyone else been down there? - post back next time you check it out - I wont be going back so am curious if it improves...





Grand Re-opening on 15 May


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Grand Re-opening on 15 May



It had better be a bit grander than the previous "re-opening" a few months ago. They didn't exactly advertise it, and then managed to have a skip parked in front of the place for the first couple of weeks. And renamed it "Southside Bar" - kind of a crap name. Went along with some friends on a saturday night and we were the only ones there save for the staff and a couple of their mates. We didn't stay long.

Does anyone know what the situation is with their license? I know there was some trouble before the "old" George IV closed down (ie. they had the license taken away). Will they be able to do the all-night things again? I miss walking into Brixton on a Sunday morning and seeing the blotchy-faced wreckage hanging around at the picnic tables outside ....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> And renamed it "Southside Bar" -




and that's how it's staying


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2007)

Supposedly the Telegraph is under new management - the lease has been sold on. 

I got to speak to a contact involved with the old Telegraph who says that the new owners have been taking the piss from day one - refusing to answer phone calls and opening up before ready, leaving promoters to fend off pissed off punters.

*Glad to hear 414 is still running...long may it reign. Not really that into that whole hard techno sound, but its a real deal place so good on em.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 11, 2007)

they made the sound system worse  

how was that possible


----------



## LDR (Apr 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I never really liked that place in any of its incarnations


Me neither.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I never really liked that place in any of its incarnations




I'm sure my reasons are different from yours  but I agree ...

I've had a good time there at several Urban parties but the place itself wasn't up to much IMO ...


----------



## hipipol (Apr 12, 2007)

*Last time I was at the Tele....*

it was full of people who looked like they aspired to living in Dartford.
They seemed to be fond of large jawed dogs in the "patio/garden" area out front.
No loss.
twas shit then, tis shit now, bothered?


----------



## dtb (Apr 17, 2007)

I held that oldschool night at the Telegraph and I was lucky to find the venue at such short notice after the management at the Southside bar messed me around.  

It was nowhere near finished when I held that night as the as the draught beer wasn’t working, the toilets weren’t finished and the whole place could have generally down with a decent clean up.  But, it was what it was though, oldschool music in a pub and free to get in so I thought it went ok.

The place is indeed under new management with a completely new team of staff working there, I was there last Thursday and the place still isn’t finished.  I think it can be a great venue once again.  If the sound system in the back room isn’t up to standard for most promoters then I’m sure this issue will be addressed, I know that the venue has been soundproofed properly now so maybe there’s opportunity for bringing in extra sound.  I for one am quite curious as to how this venue will turn out, the owner has a vast amount of experience in the business and I’m quite sure he knows exactly what he’s doing.  So, be patient and see what it's like when the refurb has been completed properly.

As for the Southside, who knows what’s happening there.  I know they’re going for the trendy funky/electro house crowd, didn’t seem to work before as every time I went down there it was half empty, is there really the market for a venue dedicated to such music in Brixton?  I think it would work better if it held a more diverse range of nights there, live music in the back room – something like it was before George IV started holding all those awful ‘hard dance’ nights.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what the latest is, as far as the Telegraph is concerned? Is it open or what?

It seems that they have put a lunatic in charge of their website:

http://www.brixtontelegraph.co.uk/navi/index1.htm


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Does anyone know what the latest is, as far as the Telegraph is concerned? Is it open or what?
> 
> It seems that they have put a lunatic in charge of their website:
> 
> http://www.brixtontelegraph.co.uk/navi/index1.htm



That pile of bollocks has been up there for ages. terrible innit?

Was going through fakebook and found this on on sat 24 Jan
www.facebook.com/event.php?sid=1274724808e006381b9cf5709a9c7829&eid=51727922124


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It seems that they have put a lunatic in charge of their website:
> 
> http://www.brixtontelegraph.co.uk/navi/index1.htm


My eyes! Doctor, my eyes!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2009)

Southside looked closed/being refurbed when i walked past tonight.   

Deja vu.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah FFS.

Are yiz on about a pub? Though it was the paper


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> That pile of bollocks has been up there for ages. terrible innit?
> 
> Was going through fakebook and found this on on sat 24 Jan
> www.facebook.com/event.php?sid=1274724808e006381b9cf5709a9c7829&eid=51727922124



So it is "open" then. Sort of.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2009)

I read in last week's SLP that both The Telegraph and Iroko Bar next door have had loads of complaints from neighbours about the noise.


----------



## zenie (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I read in last week's SLP that both The Telegraph and Iroko Bar next door have had loads of complaints from neighbours about the noise.


 

Fuckin yuppies


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 21, 2009)

> It was nowhere near finished when I held that night as the as the draught beer wasn’t working, the toilets weren’t finished and the whole place could have generally down with a decent clean up. But, it was what it was though, oldschool music in a pub and free to get in so I thought it went ok.



Sounds like the Telegraph on an average night at any time over the last 5 years.

Went to Southside last year sometime, August maybe? Full of uber-trendy types (would've got the 'I'm more Brixton that you' crowd apoplectic that these people were from Brixton and yet well dressed and enjoying 'R&B' )...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2009)

Found this on Steve Reed website



> There’s been an explosion in noise nuisance and anti-social behaviour at the top end of Brixton Hill.  Local people put the blame squarely on two late-night venues – the Telegraph Pub and Iroko Bar and Restaurant.  Residents in the area, including those living in Courtenay House overlooking the Telegraph, are fed up with music blaring out until the early hours night after night, as well as people fighting, shouting, urinating, having sex and taking drugs right outside their windows.  This behaviour shouldn’t be tolerated anywhere, let alone in a quiet residential area away from the busier town centre.
> 
> Labour councillors have joined forces with angry residents to put an end to this blight on people’s lives.  We are campaigning together to ban the two premises from operating late at night.  There are allegations against both that they fail to follow the terms of their existing licences, and residents are recording every instance of this so the evidence can be used to bring the two venues to heel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2009)

and more



> Both The Telegraph and Iroko Bar applications will be considered by the Licensing Sub-Committee on Tuesday 20th January, at 7:00pm, at the Town Hall.
> 
> The agenda papers will be available from http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieListDocuments.aspx?CId=116&MId=6247&Ver=4 in the next few days.
> 
> For more information about the The Telegraph and Iroko Bar applications see: Cllr Steve Reed's website


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2009)

The Telegraph stardate 16/07/06 was nearly late to press because I got pissed at lunchtime. I will forever be proud of that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The Telegraph stardate 16/07/06 was nearly late to press because I got pissed at lunchtime. I will forever be proud of that


 

I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## linerider (Jan 21, 2009)

I got told today that last night The Telegraph only got a normal pub license so that won't help their relaunch.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 21, 2009)

You can always tell when there's an event on there, because there's nowhere to park along New Park Road (despite the venue being on a very well served bus route) and the traffic wardens have a very productive morning the next day.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't even realise the Telegraph was still open for business?  Everytime I go past it looks closed and empty...mind you so does the Southside Bar but apparently that's still open for business? 

I'd love to know what sort of questions they ask in their interviews for bar jobs at the Southside...that's if they bother employing bar staff anymore, they don't need to.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You can always tell when there's an event on there, because there's nowhere to park along New Park Road (despite the venue being on a very well served bus route) and the traffic wardens have a very productive morning the next day.



It's usually BlingMWs, Audis and 4x4s parked outside there. Those people don't do buses.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> It's usually BlingMWs, Audis and 4x4s parked outside there. Those people don't do buses.



Enough tickets and/or clamps and they'll get the message.  It is a double yellow after all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Enough tickets and/or clamps and they'll get the message. It is a double yellow after all.


 

Do you think that stopped people parking on crossings and on the footpaths when Ruach Ministries on Brixton Hill opened?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 21, 2009)

Probably not, but there's no reason they shouldn't get tickets too.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2009)

Recieved the following through my letterbox last night so I thought I'd reproduce it here for anyone not in the vicinity who might be interested.







Looks reasonable, but it's a shame they got the website wrong...


----------



## greenfox (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe its a cunning ruse by the Telgraph newspaper to get more readers for its website

They've also got the format of the telephone number wrong...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2009)

There's also some inconsistent capitalisation in the flyer too 


But seriously, it looks like decent basic food and a normal pub. Anyone been past - does it look the same/different? Will they still do music nights?


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2009)

that flyer says to me "this is a class joint"


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm bored of the rest of the pubs up that way so may try this out as my local for a bit.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's also some inconsistent capitalisation in the flyer too
> 
> 
> But seriously, it looks like decent basic food and a normal pub. Anyone been past - does it look the same/different? Will they still do music nights?



It's been done up outside, decking and I guess tables outside for the summer. Bit of a better outdoor offering than most around there for the summer.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm curious how they're offering a 'sausage and onion gravy sandwich'.

Either the gravy is a) gonna dribble out all down your front, or b) make the bread soggy, surely?

Shouldn't a 'beer garden' include grass of some sort, and some sort of barrier from the surrounding urban environment?  It's more like a 'beer patch of concrete butting up to the A23'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it looks really shit - just a cafe in a pub


----------



## Cowley (Apr 6, 2009)

Did anybody go to their grand re-opening...re-opening?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't.

I was tempted by the sasusages though.


----------



## prunus (Apr 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I didn't.
> 
> I was tempted by the sasusages though.



The veg ones?  More humane than the artisan ones.

(((artisans)))


----------



## SW2LEEDS (Apr 6, 2009)

*telegraph re-opening, My A**E*

I went there on sunday, it was closed


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm curious how they're offering a 'sausage and onion gravy sandwich'.
> 
> Either the gravy is a) gonna dribble out all down your front, or b) make the bread soggy, surely?




You say that as if they are bad things.  As long as the crust is good and crusty the bread inside can get soggy without too much mess.  Sounds good to me, anyhow.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't mind vegetarian sausages as long as the vegetarians used to make them were killed humanely.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 6, 2009)

That menu looks terrible.

As has been said, its cafe food in a pub. Bar and >restaurant<.

Who wants egg and toast with a pint?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2009)

Shite menu, and quite aside from the fact that it's more suited to a cafe - £2.50 for TOAST 

Wonder if it's special toast?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2009)

It's Brixton, so it's probably hash margerine on it or something.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm curious how they're offering a 'sausage and onion gravy sandwich'.
> 
> Either the gravy is a) gonna dribble out all down your front, or b) make the bread soggy, surely?
> 
> Shouldn't a 'beer garden' include grass of some sort, and some sort of barrier from the surrounding urban environment?  It's more like a 'beer patch of concrete butting up to the A23'.



I was thinking about this today, being bored, I can only think that they let it go cold and coagulate on a thin tray and cut it into squares.  Mmm yum.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 9, 2009)

Given that it supposedly reopened on the 4th April (last weekend) and it's open 11am till midnight, I haven't seen any signs of life or customers there at all this week on my way home from work.

I wonder whether they had to change their plans abot reopening?


----------



## brix (May 1, 2009)

Just been past and The Telegraph's boarded up.  Has it gone bust?


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2009)

Did it actually re-re-re-open in the first place then?

I predict it will be in a constant state of refurb/bust limbo for at least the next century.

Which is a real shame because it used to be a pretty good venue, stumbling distance from my house.


----------



## ajdown (May 1, 2009)

I haven't seen any sign of life in there at all yet.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I haven't seen any sign of life in there at all yet.



They read your post about the gravy sandwiches and just gave up!


----------



## ajdown (May 1, 2009)

It is possible though.  At Christmas, I made some turkey and stuffing sandwiches, and put a thin spread of cold gravy inbetween.  It was really nice.

Cold, congealed gravy (especially when made with meat juice) works wonders.  Tesco Value instant gravy granules with hot water probably wouldn't be quite so appealing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It is possible though.  At Christmas, I made some turkey and stuffing sandwiches, and put a thin spread of cold gravy inbetween.  It was really nice.
> 
> Cold, congealed gravy (especially when made with meat juice) works wonders.  Tesco Value instant gravy granules with hot water probably wouldn't be quite so appealing.



When my Nan cooked a roast she would dip the bread in the hot meat juice during cooking and serve it to us as a pre-dinner treat - she called it 'Meat Bread'!

I loved supping on my Nan's hot meat juice!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

brix said:


> Just been past and The Telegraph's boarded up. Has it gone bust?


 

No idea, but with those wire shutters up, it doesn't look like it's going to open any time soon.

Maybe there were licensing issues?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

Maybe noise issues and their application for late nights?

http://www.stevereed.org.uk/brixtonhill?PageId=e084205b-7c85-5a24-ddf7-25799273d271

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieIssueDetails.aspx?IId=14442&PlanId=0&Opt=3#AI7162


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2009)

According to our local landlord, the guy running the Telegraph came into the pub, gave him the keys in an envelope and said: Give them to <the company that runs/owns the telegraph>

Re-furb not finished, think they ran out of money as well as licensing issues... or he done a runner.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2009)

Be a shame if it's gone for good.


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2009)

Thoughts locally that it'll probably be turned into flats


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> According to our local landlord, the guy running the Telegraph came into the pub, gave him the keys in an envelope and said: Give them to <the company that runs/owns the telegraph>
> 
> Re-furb not finished, think they ran out of money as well as licensing issues... or he done a runner.


 



Not my type of place but it would be a shame to see it sitting there doing nothing after such an extensive refurb 

Part of the licensing conditions was that they were not allowed to have more than 20 people outside in the garden at the same time (if I read it right).  Can't see that going down too well in the summer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Thoughts locally that it'll probably be turned into flats


 

Great


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

editor said:


> Be a shame if it's gone for good.


 

Maybe you should get up there and take a few photos.  It may need an entry in your "Brixton's Lost Pubs" section


----------



## quimcunx (May 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not my type of place but it would be a shame to see it sitting there doing nothing after such an extensive refurb
> 
> Part of the licensing conditions was that they were not allowed to have more than 20 people outside in the garden at the same time (if I read it right).  Can't see that going down too well in the summer.



Sounds like they didn't want to give them a licence.  Is the noise thing to appease the flats that were built beside a club that was a going concern?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Sounds like they didn't want to give them a licence. Is the noise thing to appease the flats that were built beside a club that was a going concern?


 

Well there's not that many other residents unless people in New Park Road or in the flats on the other side of Brixton Hill can hear it.

I think it's disgusting that people can move into an area right near a pub and then start complaining about the noise.

There's a load of new flats being built opposite The Windmill.  Should be interesting to see if there's new complaints about noise


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think it's disgusting that people can move into an area right near a pub and then start complaining about the noise.


 
But this is possibly a bit much:



> Residents in the area, including those living in Courtenay House overlooking the Telegraph, are fed up with music blaring out until the early hours night after night, as well as people fighting, shouting, urinating, having sex and taking drugs right outside their windows.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> But this is possibly a bit much:


 

I agree, but it's not The Telegraph's fault that there's an alley next to it

However, I also think stricter opening hours were definitely called for.  It's wasn't nice walking down Brixton Hill past the George IV the next day seeing half naked totally pissed youngsters laying on tables out of their heads of laying over in Rush Common opposite


----------



## ajdown (May 5, 2009)

I have had noise issues with the Telegraph in the past (I'm not far from there) but that was usually in the summer, when it was really hot and sleep with the windows open, they had live music on and wedged open the fire exit at the back to let some air in - and the noise out.

I'd just shut the window and put the fan on, and deal with it - it'd usually stop about 2am or thereabouts anyway.

I've actually had more problems with Courtney House itself and noise - particularly the Penthouse flat on the top having parties - and summer late night parties along New Park Road than the Telegraph, to be honest with you.

There's often lots of rubbish, piss and vomit in the alleyway (which I have to negotiate to get to the bus stops) but there's no way that can all be blamed on the Telegraph and its customers.

The thing that wakes me up far, far more often at night than people from the Telegraph is emergency vehicles using New Park Road as a shortcut, sirens blazing, at 3am.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I have had noise issues with the Telegraph in the past (I'm not far from there) but that was usually in the summer, when it was really hot and sleep with the windows open, they had live music on and wedged open the fire exit at the back to let some air in - and the noise out.
> 
> I'd just shut the window and put the fan on, and deal with it - it'd usually stop about 2am or thereabouts anyway.
> 
> ...


 


Yeah, isn't it Courtenay House residents that like the odd firework or two?


----------



## ajdown (May 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, isn't it Courtenay House residents that like the odd firework or two?



... or 50.

I've heard live bands playing on the roof before when they've had parties up there.  Simply by its height, the noise from there is going to travel a _lot_ further than what comes out the back door of the Telegraph and bounces across the street back at them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> ... or 50.


 

although there is a poster on here who lives in NPR who's also partial to a firework or 50


----------



## ajdown (May 5, 2009)

Again, within reason, I don't mind people letting off fireworks if they have a reason to, as I don't mind people making a bit of noise in the Telegraph.  It's more about context than anything else.

What I have a problem with is when its 2am or later, when I'm trying to sleep.  Just because "you" can stay up all night partying, doesn't mean the rest of us can or even want to.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (May 5, 2009)

I first went to the Telegraph in 2003 and it was fucking great. Had a few mad nights in there, reggae in the first room, DnB out the back. Plenty of space, no-one cared if you were a bit naughty and no pretension at all. A sad loss. Didn't it get refurbed into something a bit swankier a couple of years back, with "VIP Rooms" et al??


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> What I have a problem with is when its 2am or later, when I'm trying to sleep.  Just because "you" can stay up all night partying, doesn't mean the rest of us can or even want to.



It's a bit different if it's a long-established venue, though. I'm pretty sure the Telegraph, up until maybe two or three years ago, had been being open and making noise beyond 2am on a regular basis for many years. So it would be reasonable to expect people moving into properties nearby to be aware of this when they made the decision to move there.

It's probably at least partly due to the fact that it's been dormant for a while that they now find themselves getting complaints - people having got used to it being quiet recently.


----------



## ajdown (May 5, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I'm pretty sure the Telegraph, up until maybe two or three years ago, had been being open and making noise beyond 2am on a regular basis for many years. So it would be reasonable to expect people moving into properties nearby to be aware of this when they made the decision to move there.



I haven't lived here 3 years so I wasn't around when it was at its, for the want of a better term, 'worst', plus an agent is hardly going to let you know about it as it will put some people off of renting/buying.  If your neighbours don't find it a problem, then you aren't going to be told by them about it.  I didn't explore the area fully when I first moved in, and from the rear (New Park Road) it just looks like some flats anyway, so before the first noisy night you might not actually be aware that there is a problem there.

For the record, I've never complained about them once.  Been pissed off, frequently, yes, but that's all.


----------



## slcr (May 5, 2009)

The law, for what it's worth, doesn't agree that if the noise existed before you moved in, it's your problem.  You're not allowed to go around making excess noise and then blame your neighbours for moving in next door.


----------



## slcr (May 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well there's not that many other residents unless people in New Park Road or in the flats on the other side of Brixton Hill can hear it.
> 
> I think it's disgusting that people can move into an area right near a pub and then start complaining about the noise.



From the flats opposite the Telegraph, i.e. on the other side of Brixton Hill, its incredibly loud, through double glazing.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 5, 2009)

I thought the complaints from nearby residents have mostly been about noise from the front "garden" area, which is more crowded all year round since the smoking ban, rather than noise getting out of the "club room" at the back of the Telegraph.  

The club room (did it used to be know genteely as "the music room" or am I imagining it  )has a long history of use for gigs, predating even the Basement Jaxx days, and I don't think there is any way that the residents of the new Alexander (sic) Dumas House or elsewhere could legitimately sustain an objection.   

However,  I don't recall there being much evidence of any serious structure to the roof of that single storey room, so I suspect it has minimal soundproofing, and any new licensee could possibly get a bit of kudos with the neighbours by installing a bit of rockwool acoustic boarding.


----------



## ajdown (May 6, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> However,  I don't recall there being much evidence of any serious structure to the roof of that single storey room, so I suspect it has minimal soundproofing, and any new licensee could possibly get a bit of kudos with the neighbours by installing a bit of rockwool acoustic boarding.



That's probably the bigger issue really.  Not that the venue exists in the middle of a residential area, but the noise. 

I have no problem if people have nothing better to do with their lives than stay up all night partying - my problem (and presumably that of Courtney House residents) begins when the noise of them doing so at stupid o'clock prevents me sleeping.


----------



## clandestino (May 6, 2009)

Reading the Lambeth report it does sound like the place wasn't managed very prudently. If you've been given a capacity of 200 by the council, boasting that you can ram 600 into the venue on your website is idiotic.


----------



## slcr (May 6, 2009)

The noise that's bothered me on nights in the past has been music noise so presumably from inside - haven't noticed the noise of people talking/shouting.  Acoustics with all the surrounding buildings must work oddly or something.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (May 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I have no problem if people have nothing better to do with their lives than stay up all night partying - my problem (and presumably that of Courtney House residents) begins when the noise of them doing so at stupid o'clock prevents me sleeping.



What!!!! Nothing better to do with their lives than stay up all night partying!!! Get a life you prude. Dissing people for having a good time is totally ridiculous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> What!!!! Nothing better to do with their lives than stay up all night partying!!! Get a life you prude. Dissing people for having a good time is totally ridiculous.


 

Occasionally it's fine and at weekends, but how often was this happening and 'til what time?


----------



## ajdown (May 6, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> What!!!! Nothing better to do with their lives than stay up all night partying!!! Get a life you prude. Dissing people for having a good time is totally ridiculous.



No it isn't.

When someone else's idea of a 'good time' infringes on my enjoyment of life, then it becomes a problem.


----------



## ajdown (May 6, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Occasionally it's fine and at weekends, but how often was this happening and 'til what time?



Honestly, I didn't keep a note, but way past midnight and far more frequently than I wanted.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (May 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> When someone else's idea of a 'good time' infringes on my enjoyment of life, then it becomes a problem.



Just because noise keeps you awake is no reason to judge people for having a good time in a club. You are quite frankly ridiculous. Your argument is totally lame. I love the fact that you put the words good time in inverted commas, utterly stupid. You surely are a tight rod.


----------



## slcr (May 7, 2009)

I think ajdown really has a point on this one.. it's terribly loud.  I've never sat inside a building and heard music so loud from nearby.  And I'm further away than his block, over Brixton Hill.  It's happened a few times; not regularly but that's not the point. When it does happen, your sleep is absolutely ruined through to the later early hours of the morning - not mildly annoying, not very annoying, but actually impossible to sleep because it is like being *inside* a club.  And that's with double-glazed windows all closed.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 7, 2009)

Oops, just realised my previous post lost a crucial bit in cutting and pasting
Now added in bold below:




			
				Lang rabbie said:
			
		

> The club room (did it used to be know genteely as "the music room" or am I imagining it  )has a long history of use for gigs, predating even the Basement Jaxx days, and I don't think there is any way that the residents of the new Alexander (sic) Dumas House or elsewhere could legitimately sustain an objection *if the music inside was at the same levels of amplification and at the same hours as before.   *
> 
> However *, I think they were regularly staying open much later under the new management, and I get the impression there is a new permanent PA installed in the club room - how powerful is it?*
> 
> I don't recall there being much evidence of any serious structure to the roof of that single storey room, so I suspect it has minimal soundproofing, and any new licensee could possibly get a bit of kudos with the neighbours by installing a bit of rockwool acoustic boarding.


----------



## ajdown (May 7, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Just because noise keeps you awake is no reason to judge people for having a good time in a club. You are quite frankly ridiculous. Your argument is totally lame. I love the fact that you put the words good time in inverted commas, utterly stupid. You surely are a tight rod.



Pure, utter bullshit.

If I consider a 'good time' to be spending several hours running Naxxramus in World of Warcraft with some guild friends to get some epic drops, why is that a 'frankly ridiculous' way to enjoy myself on a saturday evening instead of clubbing?  I'm fairly sure I wouldn't see you leaping to my defense if someone criticised how I choose to spend an evening which actually *doesn't* affect anyone else in the slightest (although Kel'Thuzad might not like feeling the old cold steel up him)


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Pure, utter bullshit.
> 
> If I consider a 'good time' to be spending several hours running Naxxramus in World of Warcraft with some guild friends to get some epic drops, why is that a 'frankly ridiculous' way to enjoy myself on a saturday evening instead of clubbing?  I'm fairly sure I wouldn't see you leaping to my defense if someone criticised how I choose to spend an evening which actually *doesn't* affect anyone else in the slightest (although Kel'Thuzad might not like feeling the old cold steel up him)



I'm not saying that your objections are entirely unreasonable, especially if things have got a lot noiser than they used to be, but I can understand (and share to a certain degree) some people's irritation when there are objections to noise from clubs and bars, especially long-established ones.

The thing is that one of the reasons a lot of us live in London (and perhaps particularly Brixton) is the variety of stuff to do at night. That of course is not the only thing that makes London/Brixton good but if you choose to live somewhere like this I think you have to accept that stuff will be happening that will cause disturbance - it's the price you pay for enjoying doing some of that stuff yourself now and again.

So - and it's a totally oversimplified argument, but I'm just putting it as a way of explaining why people might respond negatively to your attitude - essentially, if what you want to do on a Friday night is stay at home and play computer games (and it's fine with me if that's what you want to do) then why live in Brixton, near to a main road with several bars on it?

You say that your choice of entertainment doesn't affect anyone else - true to an extent but if your choice of that lifestyle means you are trying to stop others enjoying whatever they do, then it does.

But just to restate, I don't necessarily think your objections in this particular instance are unreasonable.


----------



## ajdown (May 7, 2009)

teuchter said:


> if what you want to do on a Friday night is stay at home and play computer games (and it's fine with me if that's what you want to do) then why live in Brixton, near to a main road with several bars on it?



I live in accommodation provided by the organisation I work for.  I do not have a choice in where I live, and I certainly can't afford to rent anything in a different area on the salary I get (as I work for a charity).

People live where they do for various reasons - one big bonus for me in living where I do is not the nightlife, but the good range of local shops that enable me to get most of my normal weekly requirements, and a good bus service down the hill to where I can either get to other shops , change to another bus or form of transport to where I can get to other places, or indeed most London terminii to get trains to other locations around the country.  Being tucked away in the middle of a quiet estate, 3 buses away from a supermarket, isn't an ideal situation for me either.



teuchter said:


> You say that your choice of entertainment doesn't affect anyone else - true to an extent but if your choice of that lifestyle means you are trying to stop others enjoying whatever they do, then it does.



I'm really not sure you can say that "wishing to sleep at night for more than just a couple of hours" is really an unusual 'lifestyle choice' especially when working a normal 9-5 job.

As I said, I'm not trying to stop people partying if they wish to, just to stop them from keeping me awake at night.  If that wasn't important, why would Environmental Health and other local council bodies exist to stop that sort of thing?


----------



## HobgoblinMan (May 7, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Pure, utter bullshit.
> 
> If I consider a 'good time' to be spending several hours running Naxxramus in World of Warcraft with some guild friends to get some epic drops, why is that a 'frankly ridiculous' way to enjoy myself on a saturday evening instead of clubbing?  I'm fairly sure I wouldn't see you leaping to my defense if someone criticised how I choose to spend an evening which actually *doesn't* affect anyone else in the slightest (although Kel'Thuzad might not like feeling the old cold steel up him)



I said that your dissing of clubbers is ridiculous. Never, not once did I mention what you like to do for fun, therefore I did not criticise you for whatever you like doing. I had no prior knowledge of what you did for a 'good time'. So to accuse me of what you have, re. above, you are an idiot. You clearly and unfairly started to blame people who go clubbing for your noise problems and then look down on them for going clubbing for fun. You did this with absolutely no antagonism, and just launched your unfounded and frankly stupid judgement on people who go clubbing. 

The people that do go to clubs are from all different walks of life. Drug users, drug addicts, straight edgers, gays, straights, boring people, interesting people and even World of Warcraft users. To diss people for going to clubs is sooooo out of line. I think you must have a massive chip on your shoulder for being a World Of Warcraft fan, from no doubt, the amount of shit you get for it. And hey, I don't give a shit what you do with your time, it's up to you, I aint gonna diss you, so don't diss people who go clubbing. You should try it sometime, let your hair down and take the rod out. You might learn something... like accepting other people and what they enjoy to do.


----------



## ajdown (May 7, 2009)

I can't think of one good reason why I should want to spend a number of hours in a dark, noisy place, with a load of drunk sweaty strangers.

As I have said, several times, if people want to go clubbing that's their choice - but I choose not to, and at my age I'm rather past that sort of thing anyway.

I've been to a few live concerts, and I did enjoy the music, but I don't find "lively crowds" like that easy to deal with.


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I live in accommodation provided by the organisation I work for.  I do not have a choice in where I live, and I certainly can't afford to rent anything in a different area on the salary I get (as I work for a charity).



Well, I imagine you have some choice in who you work for.





> I'm really not sure you can say that "wishing to sleep at night for more than just a couple of hours" is really an unusual 'lifestyle choice' especially when working a normal 9-5 job.



I didn't suggest that it's OK for noisy late opening to be going on on weekday nights when people have to be going to work the next day.

Also, I didn't say that your chosen lifestyle is an unusual one. Quite the opposite. There is hardly a shortage of places set up for those who like the quiet life.

And like I said, I'm mainly just putting these points forward to explain why people might react to your comments the way they do. Of course there's got to be a point where the level of disturbance becomes unacceptable.


----------



## ajdown (May 7, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well, I imagine you have some choice in who you work for.



Yes but as the house sorta comes with the job as 'cheap rent', it's unlikely I would be able to afford somewhere on my own in London.

Sharing with strangers has never been, and never will be, an option I would consider.



teuchter said:


> Of course there's got to be a point where the level of disturbance becomes unacceptable.



Indeed, and everyone's tolerance levels are different.  Mine happens to be fairly low.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2009)

lolthread


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2009)

I passed it on Saturday and it was sad to see all the doors and windows sealed up with metal shutters.

We had some great urban parties there. Look how young everyone looks!







http://www.urban75.org/photos/party/mar03.html

More: http://www.urban75.org/photos/party/index.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

Just been past it and noticed lights on upstairs.

Noticed a few agents boards outside, so took note of one which was Gilmarc so had a look at their website.

The Telegraph is listed under "bars" and is £75,000 per annum 

Curious about the confidentiality bit stating that the staff don't know the place is going to be sold.  What staff?    Or is the info on their website way out of date?  

http://www.gilmarc.co.uk/images/properties_pdf/south/brixton-hill-telegraph-london-sw2.pdf


----------



## ajdown (Feb 3, 2011)

There are some flats at the Telegraph, accessible from a side door in the passageway that goes through to New Park Road.  Not sure if those are the lights you're talking about though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> There are some flats at the Telegraph, accessible from a side door in the passageway that goes through to New Park Road.  Not sure if those are the lights you're talking about though.


 
Saw lights on on the top floor at the front and it looks like floor underneath may have tenants as well as there's blinds up


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 3, 2011)

Crikey Minnie not a lot gets past you does it ? I'm afraid to dry my undies on my balcony on the Sabbath now


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 3, 2011)

My old local (were going back 15 years) and the venue I used for the first 2 or 3 Urban 75 parties (must be 10 years ago this year) Happy memories of that place and some great nights spent there. 75k sounds cheap to be honest (but then I have been in NZ for the past 4 years so am well out of touch)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> Crikey Minnie not a lot gets past you does it ? I'm afraid to dry my undies on my balcony on the Sabbath now


 
Loads gets past me.   I probably only noticed because it's now dark in the evenings so the lights were noticeable


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

I went in that Green Market shop again today.

It really is a fantastic shop.  I've not actually bought anything, but it's just full of weird and wonderful stuff.  Saw some old cameras, binoculars and an ancient looking iron in a box today


----------



## billythefish (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure if anyone's seen this old cine film footage - but it's an amazing incarnation of the Telegraph from 1975 that recently popped up in my Friends Reunited memory thread.
(hope the link works).

http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk/brixton-hill-1975/Memory/70fb7fa9-3d49-4475-afb5-a0640004c867


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2012)

billythefish said:


> Not sure if anyone's seen this old cine film footage - but it's an amazing incarnation of the Telegraph from 1975 that recently popped up in my Friends Reunited memory thread.
> (hope the link works).
> 
> http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk/brixton-hill-1975/Memory/70fb7fa9-3d49-4475-afb5-a0640004c867


Amazing - its like something out of Metropolis by Fritz Lang. Did they start taking their clothes off later - reminds me of one of those illicit WAGS meetings in the 70s (Wimbledon Area Gay Society)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

billythefish said:


> Not sure if anyone's seen this old cine film footage - but it's an amazing incarnation of the Telegraph from 1975 that recently popped up in my Friends Reunited memory thread.
> (hope the link works).
> 
> http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk/brixton-hill-1975/Memory/70fb7fa9-3d49-4475-afb5-a0640004c867


 
Thanks for that 

Big change of shops since then

Shame it's so grainy.  Would be nice to see what shops they were


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

What lovely arched entrances The Telegraph had 

Nice car out front as well


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> My old local (were going back 15 years) and the venue I used for the first 2 or 3 Urban 75 parties (must be 10 years ago this year) Happy memories of that place and some great nights spent there.


Still the best parties I've ever been to.  The novelty of going to a party where you'd never met anyone but already knew them quite well was quite a thing at the time. Obviously I can barely remember fucking any of it but it was very good fun at the time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

George Canning


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's photos from the urban parties, back in the day

Urbanites 9: Telegraph, 22nd March 2003
Urbanites 8: Telegraph, 14th December 2002
urbanites 2: Telegraph, Brixton Hill November 2001
urbanites 1: Telegraph, Brixton Hill Sept 2001


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's how it looks today:


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a beautiful building editor


----------



## leanderman (Sep 29, 2014)

Now with the front area sealed off by unlovely fence panels, protecting a play area


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

I was just researching this pub for an article and came across this triumphant article of the bar's death throes in 2010: 


> When the hearing started, the applicants put in their request for a licence to open until 4am on week nights and 6am at weekends. Afterwards, local councillors Steve Reed and Florence Nosegbe joined a group of residents to make the case that this was entirely inappropriate in a residential area. They also pointed out that people who had shown such contemptuous disregard for their neighbours were hardly the right people to run a club in the area. The Committee agreed and slapped restrictions on the pub that means they have to close at 11pm on weeknights and 12 midnight at weekends. The residents were delighted at this real example of local democracy in action as the council put the needs of residents above the money-making plans of a group of club promoters who didn’t seem to care what trouble they cause ordinary people living alongside them.


And reader comment: 


> It's a bit of a shame becuase it seems many people had a lot of fun in that club.
> 
> There has been a pub in that location for more than 125 years, whereas the flats nearby were built recently - they knew where they were buying!


We love Brixton Hill: People power closes Telegraph 'rave club'


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2015)

Eh (to the comment)? No one was complaining about the 125 year old pub use. They were complaining about it carrying on as a nightclub until 6am.

Had some fun nights in there. But it suffered from being a bit too large and needed a big crowd not to feel very empty, as I recall.


----------



## 299 old timer (Sep 18, 2015)

From my rather vague memory there were complaints by local residents about the noise going back to the 1970s. The landlord kept this Alsatian on the roof that used to bark at all hours of the day and night


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> From my rather vague memory there were complaints by local residents about the noise going back to the 1970s. The landlord kept this Alsatian on the roof that used to bark at all hours of the day and night


The Original Roof Dog!


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

The pub features in this new article I spent a bloody lifetime compiling; 
Fourteen years of drinking: a Brixton bar and club guide from 2001


----------

